# Bananna Chips?



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Does anyone make and store their own bananna chips? I love the darn things and think they would be an excellent food source to have stored but they are getting prohibitively expensive to buy. Does anyone make thier own how do you make yours and how well do they keep if vac packed? was thinking a trail mix of them and maybe honey roasted peanuts would be a good substitute for Gorp in a BOB. I tried it once several years ago but didn't have a recipe was just shooting from the hip. I had my new nesco dehydrator so following the instruction book suggestions I sliced banannas and tried a batch and got somthing closer to bananna leather and it did darken and not look very appetizing. So tell me what all I screwed up.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey,
We just started going through some 2010 boxes & came across several bags of them. I told the Dragon Lady to 'leave those out' because I feared they wouldn't have fared so well in a cardboard box with just the factory plastic packaging.
I broke into a bag later to taste test them- and we ended up putting them right back into storage. They fared fine. I suspect that the sugar coating on store bought chips must play a role in their longevity.
If you have a Dollar Tree nearby, they're still just a buck. Hope this helps.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmmm not sure where the closest one of those might be to me but I"ll bet google will tell me. How much is in those boxes might be a real deal if there is much in there. Kinda thought I might try to figure out how to honey glaze any I make that too should really help with storage and in the carbs netted when eating em. NOt that I will be needing lots of carbs I don't move fast enough to burn many and am diabetic but someone will still have to do the heavy lifting suppose they would get the most of em.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Dollar Tree has online ordering also.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> Dollar Tree has online ordering also.


 OH wow lemme get myself busy then!!

Edit to say apparently not for nanner chips, those aren't on line unless they have some really weird name that doesn't include bananna


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

That's too bad. Another online source, Emergency Essentials, sometimes has their #10 cans in the discounted monthly group specials (minimim usually 12 cans). Otherwise, maybe someone will chime in with a good oven or dehydrator recipe.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

just doing rough figures if nanners are 60cents a pound then you throw away half in peels so you net 1.20 a pound nanners then dehydrate for maybe half retained weight so 2.40 a lb then figure cost for whatever I glaze em with and whatever dehydrator costs to run. NOt gonna figger my time in so I guess if I can buy em for $3 a pound I'm not doing all so bad really. might need to rethink but still like to see the recipes and ideas ya'll have. Don't figure I"ll be running across too many nanners in missouri after the SHTF but just in case it won't hurt to know how to preserve em  Who knows we could be invaded by Cannada and I get pushed all the way to florida


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Just remember to add some lemon juice to them before dehydrating unless you don't mind if they turn brown.


----------



## RiverRunner (Feb 7, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Kinda thought I might try to figure out how to honey glaze any I make that too should really help with storage and in the carbs netted when eating em.


I tried honey glaze on banana "chips" and got a very sticky, but delicious, result.

The best results I've gotten were by mixing 1/4 tsp sugar and 15 drops lemon juice into 1 cup water, dipping my banana slices, then putting them in the dehydrator. No browning and not nearly as sticky as the honey glazed ones. However, they still are not like the store bought ones. I'm going to try low temp oven baking on the next batch to see if they come any closer.

Good luck!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Echo Marcus. I havent stored any, but have made them. Dip them in oj and cinnamon, pat dry, and into the dehydrator. Theyre too good to store, I wolf them down like candy. You dont really end up with much product, and they take forever in my crappy old dehydrator.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Just checked the bag of Dollar Tree chips. 7 ounces. That's plenty for me for a buck, considering they taste fine to me, and I don't have the time or patience to peel, cut, coat, separate, dry, bag, date....(well, you get the picture).


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

That sounds like it's cheaper than I could likely make my own so I"ll be checking out a dollar tree when I get a chance. Thanks for gettin back to me on it.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'd be careful with Dollar Tree food. A lot of it comes from China. 

Making your own banana chips is easy. I slice them up, dip them in lemon juice, and put them in the dehydrator. I keep a lot on hand because bananas are high in potassium and a home remedy for diarrhea (bananas, salt, rice water).


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> just doing rough figures if nanners are 60cents a pound then you throw away half in peels so you net 1.20 a pound nanners then dehydrate for maybe half retained weight so 2.40 a lb then figure cost for whatever I glaze em with and whatever dehydrator costs to run. NOt gonna figger my time in so I guess if I can buy em for $3 a pound I'm not doing all so bad really. might need to rethink but still like to see the recipes and ideas ya'll have. Don't figure I"ll be running across too many nanners in missouri after the SHTF but just in case it won't hurt to know how to preserve em  Who knows we could be invaded by Cannada and I get pushed all the way to florida


jsriley not sure if you're watching the "what did you dehydrate today" thread or not, but I just found out that banana peels are dehydrated and then run through a blender to produce excellent garden fertilizer!!!

I wish I'd looked on page 2 to see this last night though, I just cut and dried my banana chips without doing any of the cinnamon sugar or lemon juice stuff. They're fine and I dont mind the brown color, but I have 2 more bunches that I'll do tomorrow and those will get the new treatment!

about the peels, 2 bunches worth of peels filled my blender about 3/4 of the way and was reduced to about 1/2 pint of powder


----------

